# Sharpening Skizoid



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I know, I know, pick a method a stick with it. I would guess I've tried 'em all from sandpaper, to oil stones, with and without jigs, machines, and freehand….you name it I've tried it. Not only that but most of the different methods and equipment are ready to be used and I do switch back and forth.

That said, what I use most is a Tormek to set the bevel and hone freehand on a couple of hard oil stones, even there I switch back and forth between a hard black and a hard translucent

What happens is I will read or talk to someone I respect, they say something about how they sharpen, usually on water stones, and I get to thinking maybe I missed something the last time I tried it that way…..but the bottom line is; the end product is about the same however you get there.

What brought this on was today I dug my water stones out got 'em good and flat and gave them a go….they did a great job, no complaints but they are not as satisfying, not as sensual as sharpening on a good hard Arkansas.

One good thing about today, I've needed to change my stone holder for awhile and using the water stones made me go ahead and re-engineer my system. I made a universal stone holder out of some scrape mahogany and put a couple of battens in a "L" pattern on the bench and cut a groove in the stone holder and the strop holder. That way I can hone either horizontal or vertical. See photos.


----------



## handyrandyrc (Feb 3, 2012)

I like to see others' ingenuity and creativity. You've certainly shown me that with your setup. Thanks!


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks,

Here is a photo of most of the sharpening area in my "tool room", the saw sharpening area is to the left of the photograph and the water stones and diamond stones are stored in the upper shelves along with just about every sharpening jig known. Jigs are nice to establish a bevel but a pain to use for day to day sharpening, I much prefer free hand for final sharpening once there is a good bevel on the iron.


----------

